# What dose your desktop look like



## modfox (Jan 31, 2017)

mine


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 31, 2017)

Default windows 10 backround


----------



## modfox (Feb 1, 2017)

-AlphaLupi said:


>


image not working


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Lexiand (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

An explosion of colour.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

Fine, here's mine.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fine, here's mine.


I see your visual jokes are less subtle than mine.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I see your visual jokes are less subtle than mine.


Jokes? I see no jokes.


----------



## Ralph Randall (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 1, 2017)

Fantasy landscapes usually. I have lots of pictures, it changes every minute


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2017)

Eh. My desktop can be considered questionable.



Spoiler: Caution: Hotness











2x 1920x1200 and 1x 1920x1080.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

Well, it's definitely questionable, but at least it's tasteful. I can dig it,


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 1, 2017)

@Yakamaru: I'm so dumb, I just opened this in the middle of an airport. The guy next to me looked at the screen and then gave me a slightly intrigued gaze xp


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 1, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh. My desktop can be considered questionable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't bring myself to get a desktop background like that. It is potential-friend-or- anyone-who-is-unlucky-enough-to-see-it repellant.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 1, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Fantasy landscapes usually. I have lots of pictures, it changes every minute



Reminds me of...Skyrim.Beautiful game...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 1, 2017)

I keep icons hidden 4 dayz


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I couldn't bring myself to get a desktop background like that. It is potential-friend-or- anyone-who-is-unlucky-enough-to-see-it repellant.


It's my computer. If they don't like my backgrounds they can always get kicked out. <3


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 1, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Reminds me of...Skyrim.Beautiful game...


It is of Skyrim.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 1, 2017)

420


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 1, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> 420



You can't link that without the appropriate vid


----------



## modfox (Feb 1, 2017)

as you can see my desktop is covered in sprites and textures.... the desktop of a Skyrim/doom Modder


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Feb 3, 2017)

No linux wrappers posted yet?


----------



## Mobius (Feb 3, 2017)

I draw my own wallpapers.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 3, 2017)

Mobius said:


> I draw my own wallpapers.
> View attachment 16502


Nice ! I love it!


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 3, 2017)

On minimalistic side - programms and vidya at the top, personal projects and work-related stuff at the bottom, all sorted by folders. I hate clutter .з.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 3, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> On minimalistic side - programms and vidya at the top, personal projects and work-related stuff at the bottom, all sorted by folders. I hate clutter .з.
> 
> View attachment 16506


Never knew you were a Russkie


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 3, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Never knew you were a Russkie


Здравия желаю, товарищ Сергей!


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 3, 2017)

A huge mess right now, but it was worse. Still working on it!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 3, 2017)

MrrMiddyNight said:


> A huge mess right now, but it was worse. Still working on it!



Right click desktop top > view > uncheck show icons


Problemo el solvedo


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 3, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Right click desktop top > view > uncheck show icons
> 
> 
> Problemo el solvedo


Ehh.. cool? I guess.
Not really useful, I always use them to click on them, and then do certain stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 12, 2017)

Rawr!!!


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

My desktop has a bit of a black and flat surface with pink stains all over it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 12, 2017)

Alex K said:


> My desktop has a bit of a black and flat surface with pink stains all over it


I figured it would be white stains with all the trolling you do.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I figured it would be white stains with all the trolling you do.



Well I sure am a big fan of pink lemonade but sometimes I spill it like anyone else


----------



## PoptartPresident (Feb 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I figured it would be white stains with all the trolling you do.



This is just me personally but after going through Alex K's posts (and having a good laugh), I am on the conclusion that he actually isn't a troll. 
 I see his posts and I realize that (here goes nothing) I think he's trying to be SERIOUS about his posts. Pretty obvious he's stuck on the mindset that this is some "animal support website" or whatever. 
Right Alex ?


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't get why in tarnation folks here think im a bad person. I dunno what all them think bout but in real life im a pretty nice guy with a lovin family and good friends so it just makes me wonder why I get called names of things here like them mythical creatures my grandson says when he talks to his computer. Is it wrong to contribute to website forums?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 12, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> animal support websit



Wut


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 12, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I don't get why in tarnation folks here think im a bad person. I dunno what all them think bout but in real life im a pretty nice guy with a lovin family and good friends so it just makes me wonder why I get called names of things here like them mythical creatures my grandson says when he talks to his computer. Is it wrong to contribute to website forums?


I doubt anyone here thinks you're a bad person, but you do have a very entertaining (and sometimes irrelevant) way of speaking. It just seems...kinda trollish sometimes, like you're not adding to the actual topic.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I doubt anyone here thinks you're a bad person, but you do have a very entertaining (and sometimes irrelevant) way of speaking. It just seems...kinda trollish sometimes, like you're not adding to the actual topic.



Huh?? What'dya mean? I always try to help people and throw in my opinion just like anyone else would. But it seems am the one that always gets the end of the whip.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Feb 13, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I don't get why in tarnation folks here think im a bad person. I dunno what all them think bout but in real life im a pretty nice guy with a lovin family and good friends so it just makes me wonder why I get called names of things here like them mythical creatures my grandson says when he talks to his computer. Is it wrong to contribute to website forums?



...Alex. A while back you said something about your IQ being below your brother's test who got an 88....
You sure that doesn't effect you right now?


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 13, 2017)

What happened to the actual desktop sharing on here?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 13, 2017)

Bloody messy hope I'll have enough time to clean it up.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Feb 13, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Bloody messy hope I'll have enough time to clean it up.



Wait a second isn't that the normal background for a PC? I use a Mac OSX laptop and that's the casual background for us


----------



## katalistik (Feb 13, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> Wait a second isn't that the normal background for a PC? I use a Mac OSX laptop and that's the casual background for us



Neah.The wallpaper it's just downloaded.It was nothing more than a clickbait that said"4k wallpapers".


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 13, 2017)

I should clean up some of those games...I don't even use most of them.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> View attachment 16468


Sorry but i goddamn hate this background bacause thats our firm background for installing windows ._.
Everytime i see this picture i know i can wait again the rest of the day for updating that stupid chest ;--;


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Fantasy landscapes usually. I have lots of pictures, it changes every minute


"Do not open may have porn inside" yeahh


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 21, 2017)

wrom wrom


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 21, 2017)

Hope the scale`s right




my work screen ^^


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm sorry it isn't rendering my dark theme, nor do I have any decent art involving my sona yet. However, monitor #1 is my laptop screen, so I need that to be my studio logo until I can figure my shit out. And, a commission piece is more easily explained to the not-so-accepting fam than concept sheet


----------



## PoptartPresident (Feb 25, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Hope the scale`s right
> View attachment 16922
> my work screen ^^



What a bunch of hotties :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 25, 2017)

What you lookin' at? -_-


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Redlinelies said:


> No linux wrappers posted yet?


I could... but that would mean restarting my computer just to run a completely different OS. Too much work


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 26, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> What a bunch of hotties :3


Haha maybe ^.^
But dont make ya too much hopes, Ari and Akira are forgiven ~ :3


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 26, 2017)

MrrMiddyNight said:


> A huge mess right now, but it was worse. Still working on it!


Just sayin you should be caref with avast antivir... had a case here where this suite spammed the pc with reasonless tasks... so made it pretty slow and the RAM smaller.
Just want to warn ye.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 26, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Just sayin you should be caref with avast antivir... had a case here where this suite spammed the pc with reasonless tasks... so made it pretty slow and the RAM smaller.
> Just want to warn ye.



Hey now, Avast is an alright AV as far as free goes


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 26, 2017)

As I said each to their own, but I made no good experience with it
(Or in fact my client)


----------



## PoptartPresident (Feb 26, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Haha maybe ^.^
> But dont make ya too much hopes, Ari and Akira are forgiven ~ :3



lol I'm just joking around dude


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 27, 2017)

Default abstract Mac background, bunch of folders, a few unopened music ZIPs and photos. Boring and utilitarian, if slightly messy.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 27, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Default abstract Mac background, bunch of folders, a few unopened music ZIPs and photos. Boring and utilitarian, if slightly messy.


Add some nerd reference or custom designed background, and you literally described where my desktop is headed


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 1, 2017)

Pooortal!


----------



## modfox (Mar 1, 2017)

i have alot of crap on my desktop.... i need to clean it


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 1, 2017)

modfox said:


> i have alot of crap on my desktop.... i need to clean it


then try whati accidentally did. 
delets somethign ynd click random while it, it will result in deleting anything but admin linked programs ._.
But well, my destops now clean ._.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 1, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> lol I'm just joking around dude


oversaw youre male lol. 
But even if, its not like theyre unattractive ^^
just sayin


----------



## lolcox (Mar 1, 2017)

Reduced the image size for the sake of the upload. I don't do desktop icons at home.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 1, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Pooortal!View attachment 17036


*In GLaDOS voice* "Oh, look. It's you. Do you remember when you killed me? I do. It turns out I have a sort of Black Box function I didn't even know about. So ever since you killed me, I got to relive it. Over and over again. You really are a horrible person. That's not even in the test results. It just says it in your file, right here. You are a horrible person. Good people don't kill people who are only trying to help them."

Seriously, though. I think GLaDOS is a psychopathic serial killer. She sounds like an UnSub straight out of Criminal Minds...


----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 1, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> oversaw youre male lol.
> But even if, its not like theyre unattractive ^^
> just sayin



Hey anyone can be hot but it's on the INSIDE that counts or something like that


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 1, 2017)

UPDATE: I just wanted to show what my Desktop looks like now, with a makeover


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 1, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I couldn't bring myself to get a desktop background like that. It is potential-friend-or- anyone-who-is-unlucky-enough-to-see-it repellant.


Same. Although I really like it and its neat, one, my parents would kill me and two, I would probably spend more time on my desktop then being on the fandom or other stuff. Lol


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 1, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> UPDATE: I just wanted to show what my Desktop looks like now, with a makeover
> View attachment 17046


Both of them are neat, but I really like the second one, its funny and really cute. Lol


----------



## scythemouse (Mar 1, 2017)

On the left, some Fractalsponge goodness, on the right, a commission from Kaylii


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 2, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> Hey anyone can be hot but it's on the INSIDE that counts or something like that


And most important, he/she should be chained to you... else it one day is gone ^^


----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 2, 2017)

I wanna see the day they have rotational backgrounds. Like, one photo that constantly turns very slowly at 360 degrees to show the entire scenery around the camera


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 3, 2017)

technically you can already make such backgrounds, but idk if it works on PC... also such backgrounds would take a bunch more ressources then a normal background.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> technically you can already make such backgrounds, but idk if it works on PC... also such backgrounds would take a bunch more ressources then a normal background.


Especially power


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Especially power


ummm not quite correct tbh. The PC must anyways sent a picture to the Desktop the whole time so it woult effectively become the same electrical usage except the advanced power supplyment for the ressources.


----------



## Zenoth (Mar 3, 2017)

Everything is jumbled on one screen because my second monitor died the other day T.T


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

There is a way you can set GIFS and live wallpapers as the background but...360 degree wallpapers would (depending on your computers hardware) cause the computer to significantly lag.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> ummm not quite correct tbh. The PC must anyways sent a picture to the Desktop the whole time so it woult effectively become the same electrical usage except the advanced power supplyment for the ressources.


Sorry, that was based on my relatively shitty CPU where the processing power required for such a BG would draw waaaay too much power and ultimately destroy my battery life... also, it would force additional systems to come online specifically for the support of said BG. My bad


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

It would still be a cool concept...maybe for garbage consoles it could work. *cough* Xbox One, *cough* PS4. Sorry, had to clear my throat there.


----------



## Multoran (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm rather minimalistic...
[I have it set so the task bar doesn't show unless I move my mouse down there.]


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Sorry, that was based on my relatively shitty CPU where the processing power required for such a BG would draw waaaay too much power and ultimately destroy my battery life... also, it would force additional systems to come online specifically for the support of said BG. My bad


I assume you have a Laptop then?
That would explain why you have CPU problems cause modern Laptops or Laptops in general have a cutted-down hardware to save energy... so lets say a Notebok I3 would bring maybe the half or maximum 3/4 of computing power from a Tower-I3 cause they can use more power...
But again, as long as you havent some PC back from the '00s or downward, your PC should be able to managa average-sized programs except you turn on every of the graphic additions windows haves and render everything in HD...
Also um, whats a BG?^^


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 3, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Everything is jumbled on one screen because my second monitor died the other day T.TView attachment 17074


Left one looks pretty spacy, reminds me on something i saw before...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> I assume you have a Laptop then?
> That would explain why you have CPU problems cause modern Laptops or Laptops in general have a cutted-down hardware to save energy... so lets say a Notebok I3 would bring maybe the half or maximum 3/4 of computing power from a Tower-I3 cause they can use more power...
> But again, as long as you havent some PC back from the '00s or downward, your PC should be able to managa average-sized programs except you turn on every of the graphic additions windows haves and render everything in HD...
> Also um, whats a BG?^^


True. Try as I might, I cannot overcome the Laptop status of my computer... oh well. And BG == Background


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 3, 2017)

#NewWallpapers
Will probably change'em again soon.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> #NewWallpapers
> Will probably change'em again soon.


Now THAT is a beautiful tank...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Now THAT is a beautiful tank...


The Leopard 2 is way more beautiful. :3

That tank right there is the Conqueror, a British-designed tank.


----------



## Zenoth (Mar 3, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Left one looks pretty spacy, reminds me on something i saw before...


It's a shot of one of my favorite pages from Zoophobia ^^


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Mar 5, 2017)

My tablet has a bunch of stuff in a slideshow, currently on this:






And my desktop has something else, but that computer's out of commission at the moment so I can't show it.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 8, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> It's a shot of one of my favorite pages from Zoophobia ^^


Well, false alarm then ^^
Whats zoophobia?


Yakamaru said:


> The Leopard 2 is way more beautiful. :3
> 
> That tank right there is the Conqueror, a British-designed tank.


You? A Leopard?
Wow, i'd thought youre more of a T12 Type ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> You? A Leopard?
> Wow, i'd thought youre more of a T12 Type ^^


Believe it or not, yes. I like the Leopard 2 and its newer iterations.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Believe it or not, yes. I like the Leopard 2 and its newer iterations.


No conflict here, me as a german is always proud to see someone admire our skills of engineering instead of hate on them cause WWII


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> No conflict here, me as a german is always proud to see someone admire our skills of engineering instead of hate on them cause WWII


The Germans were at LEAST 15-20 years ahead of everyone else in the 2nd World War in terms of technology, ideas and designs. Not to mention encryption. The Enigma Machine were insane for its time. If they didn't give the machine a flaw which allowed the Allies to know what the Germans were up to the entire war, the 2nd World War would've gone in a very different direction.

The Panther, Tiger and Tiger II, aka King Tiger. The Germans were also the first to use angled armor. Their 88mm were effective as fuck both as anti-Air AND anti-tank.

I do not condone the atrocities done by either party during the wars, but I won't deny the fact that the Germans were way ahead of the Allies in terms of technology, tactics and strategies.


----------



## Zenoth (Mar 9, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Well, false alarm then ^^
> Whats zoophobia?



Oh I got a little dyslexic on that one lol. The one of the right is from Zoophobia , which is a awesome comic by Vivienne Medrand. The one of the left you asked about is a epic pic by ryky on D.A ^^


----------



## MrPhox (Mar 11, 2017)

This is mine, nothing fancy ^^


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> #NewWallpapers
> Will probably change'em again soon.


I've been considering getting a third monitor but my desk can only handle 2


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 11, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Oh I got a little dyslexic on that one lol. The one of the right is from Zoophobia , which is a awesome comic by Vivienne Medrand. The one of the left you asked about is a epic pic by ryky on D.A ^^


Maybe i saw it there ^^
What's the comic about?


----------



## Zenoth (Mar 12, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Maybe i saw it there ^^
> What's the comic about?


It's about someone who seems to be afraid of anthros being tossed into a teaching position in an all anthro world.

zoophobiacomic.com: Zoophobia


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 12, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I should clean up some of those games...I don't even use most of them.View attachment 16786


Dark Messiah rocks, you should beat it sometime


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Mar 12, 2017)

i try to keep it somewhat clean but since my desktop is my dump spot for most images i plan on eventually deleting, it fills up w/ bs p damn quickly haha
this thread motivated me to give it a tidy before posting a screenshot c':


----------



## mapache (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Ravofox (Apr 19, 2017)

My desktop isn't actually blank, I just couldn't load the screenshot, so I had to just post the wallpaper.



modfox said:


> i have alot of crap on my desktop.... i need to clean it



Sorry, I missed this. Is it Redwall related by any chance?


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm gonna sound like a computer n00b, but how you made screenshot of desktop?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 19, 2017)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> I'm gonna sound like a computer n00b, but how you made screenshot of desktop?


Prnt scrn + paste
Puu.sh
Gyazo
ShareX


----------



## Iovic (Apr 23, 2017)

Duplicated across both displays.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Apr 27, 2017)

This is how my screen looks like



Nothing too special doesn't it?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 27, 2017)

Gyazo - de7198880a8e7415e24ea2104d7b531a.jpg


----------



## TayMalerei (Apr 27, 2017)

Left side is my main desktop and right side is my Cintiq


----------



## Sagt (Jun 24, 2017)

Kind of hoping this thread starts up again since it's sort of interesting to look at.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 24, 2017)

Just Nathan Drake:


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 25, 2017)

Fuck it


----------



## Norros (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## ellaerna (Jun 25, 2017)

It changes a lot but here's what it looks like now


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 26, 2017)

Mine just shuffles through, I generally visit 4Chan wallpapers and get some pretty good stuff; funny, awesome, food porn (not literal porn), art etc.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 26, 2017)

Mac OS. Five desktop pages. Backgrounds are Star Trek, Kingsman, and The Riddler.
Files are organised on the shelf picture in the Kingsman background.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jun 26, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> Mine just shuffles through, I generally visit 4Chan wallpapers and get some pretty good stuff; funny, awesome, food porn (not literal porn), art etc.
> 
> View attachment 19760


I see some of good games there...you have good taste ^^


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 26, 2017)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> I see some of good games there...you have good taste ^^



Hahah had those for a LAN party


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jun 26, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> Hahah had those for a LAN party


Eh....for long time haven't really solid LAN party, anyway thump up for UT2k4


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 14, 2017)

I think I need to organize a bit KEK


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 17, 2017)

Muh new one. :Y


----------



## Kaki Fennec (Jul 25, 2017)

Its the eyes of one of my fursonas (i was rushing)


----------



## SlashVorezSilverfang (Jul 26, 2017)

I uhh...Can't seem to find the spoiler button...cuz my wallpaper is MAJOR nsfw...so uhh...if anyone can help me make a spoiler that would be great...


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 26, 2017)

Here it is, all nice and clean


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

It's the top of my desk. Does that still count? Other than that I've just run mobile.


----------



## Lamipelt (Jul 29, 2017)

Really like glitch art/ lofi / vaporwave look on stuff


----------



## Norros (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## stimpy (Aug 7, 2017)

I dont use just one pc so I have included the desktop for the three main computers I use


----------



## Experimentonomen (Aug 7, 2017)

My current one on my main machine:


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 23, 2017)

Huh.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 23, 2017)

Just used this image. I'm on a Mac,nothing fancy on my desktop. Heres the image:


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 23, 2017)

Yee


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 24, 2017)

SveltColt said:


>


Ayy osu!


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 24, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Ayy osu!



Oh I thought no one really knows about this game. I guess I'm wrong


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 24, 2017)

I know that game, but Ive never played it . I changed my backround, but I can't take screenshot, because it isn't working, but I just made it my chibi icon


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 24, 2017)

here's mine


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey, you play the sims! (Or do you *Dun Dun Dun*?) I love that game, I started with The Sims 3, but I can't get it to work with my computer without re-buying it, so I just play the sims 4. They are both awsome!


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 24, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Hey, you play the sims! (Or do you *Dun Dun Dun*?) I love that game, I started with The Sims 3, but I can't get it to work with my computer without re-buying it, so I just play the sims 4. They are both awsome!


lol yea i do!  Sims is fun. I have a house with a pool around it. XD
and they're all vampires


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 24, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Oh I thought no one really knows about this game. I guess I'm wrong


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 26, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> here's mine


That's quite the pretty background you have there


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 27, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> That's quite the pretty background you have there


thank you!


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 27, 2017)

Matched to my RGB mouse, keyboard and desk all in a slight ice blue hue


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Aug 27, 2017)

3 Days ago i had to reinstall OS....


----------



## SlashVorezSilverfang (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Aug 27, 2017)

SlashVorezSilverfang said:


> View attachment 21177


cool background lad


----------



## SlashVorezSilverfang (Aug 27, 2017)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> cool background lad



Thanks. Found it on google image search and thought it was a subtle way to show I am a furry


----------



## Denji (Aug 28, 2017)

I have two monitors, the left one is a gif.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 30, 2017)

Therian symbol, "Delta-Theta"


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 30, 2017)

this is the lock screen and then my desktop


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> The Germans were at LEAST 15-20 years ahead of everyone else in the 2nd World War in terms of technology, ideas and designs. Not to mention encryption. The Enigma Machine were insane for its time. If they didn't give the machine a flaw which allowed the Allies to know what the Germans were up to the entire war, the 2nd World War would've gone in a very different direction.
> 
> The Panther, Tiger and Tiger II, aka King Tiger. The Germans were also the first to use angled armor. Their 88mm were effective as fuck both as anti-Air AND anti-tank.
> 
> I do not condone the atrocities done by either party during the wars, but I won't deny the fact that the Germans were way ahead of the Allies in terms of technology, tactics and strategies.



woah boy you are cruising for a bruising 


Yakamaru said:


> The Germans were at LEAST 15-20 years ahead of everyone else in the 2nd World War in terms of technology,


a decade not 15-20 years 


Yakamaru said:


> The Germans were also the first to use angled armor.


France* also the T34 is what caused Germany to implement SLOPED armour 


Yakamaru said:


> Their 88mm were effective as fuck both as anti-Air AND anti-tank.


 WW2 tank turrets were slow as fuck dude tanks were not used as anti air the 88mm flak gun its self was effective against anti tank and anti air but at the same time so is an MG42


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 10, 2017)

*KILLER HAIRCUT*


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## abluehusky (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## abluehusky (Sep 10, 2017)

_Ohe and my wallpaper is animated, Thanks wallpaper engine._


----------



## Volcanic Canine (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone ready for ios 11 tomorrow


----------



## Zaddict16 (Sep 12, 2017)

Volcanic Canine said:


> Anyone ready for ios 11 tomorrow


Thats coming out today?


----------



## Volcanic Canine (Sep 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Thats coming out today?


Nvm its coming at the 19th


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

This my Desktop... though I have a dual monitor setup it's not up to par. Lol


On left: my main Monitor@1360x768 and Right: my secondary@1280x1024
weird I know._* Lol*_.

the background is my own design.


----------



## GigaBit (Sep 19, 2017)

The meters and crap on the left monitor is just a skin for "Rainmeter"
Is is ruining my performance and totally unnecessary? Maybe, but I don't care!
And yes, my specs do suck... Except for that SSD though. I do plan on putting in a GTX 580 soon.


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 19, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> The meters and crap on the left monitor is just a skin for "Rainmeter"
> Is is ruining my performance and totally unnecessary? Maybe, but I don't care!
> And yes, my specs do suck... Except for that SSD though. I do plan on putting in a GTX 580 soon.


Considering you're able to run Windows 10 on there with that amount of resource consumption... that's actually really good.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 9, 2017)

Boop


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Staratlkas (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Thrix (Nov 26, 2017)

No clue how to upload a file with the post because nothing seems to happen when I click upload file...so I guess I'll just link you the actual background since it's in my own gallery anyways.


----------



## Vitaly (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Remroto (Nov 30, 2017)

I would show my other computer's desktop but it's kinda broken.


----------



## GigaBit (Dec 3, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> The meters and crap on the left monitor is just a skin for "Rainmeter"
> Is is ruining my performance and totally unnecessary? Maybe, but I don't care!
> And yes, my specs do suck... Except for that SSD though. I do plan on putting in a GTX 580 soon.



I got a PC upgrade. 
(A10 Quad core and 16 gigs of ram)
It's basically the same tower I just upgraded it quite a bit.
So... new desktop!
And yes, I know my SSD is almost full.




Still haven't gotten to getting that GTX580 in the machine.


----------



## rekcerW (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Kebechet (Dec 16, 2017)

Here's mine.


----------



## Remroto (Dec 18, 2017)

Remroto said:


> View attachment 24463
> I would show my other computer's desktop but it's kinda broken.


*
Oki doki update! *I've since gotten my other computer fixed soooo... Yeah... Here...


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 18, 2017)

I had to cut out the bar on the top because it had my real name.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 21, 2017)

Might as well repost because the other pic I posted got deleted


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Pompadork (Dec 21, 2017)

It's me, xXGothDadFucker666Xx


----------



## Dgenris (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2017)

I put mine under a spoiler because it's slightly hot. :3


Spoiler: Slightly nosebleed worthy


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 27, 2018)

Finally gonna upgrade my pc, but before I do...


----------



## Mystery117 (Jan 27, 2018)

this:
Gyazo - 884e949482771fa5c8ca12f05b8655ef.jpg


----------



## GigaBit (Jan 27, 2018)

MummyLover said:


> this:
> Gyazo - 884e949482771fa5c8ca12f05b8655ef.jpg


Sick wallpaper tho!


----------



## Mystery117 (Jan 27, 2018)

GigaBit said:


> Sick wallpaper tho!


Thanks ^^


----------



## TheEntirertyOfRussia (Jan 27, 2018)

I don't even know


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 28, 2018)

New computer so new wallpaper


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 28, 2018)

This


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 28, 2018)

Walpaper and Colour composition changes every hour. It's basic set from W10


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 29, 2018)

Upgraded my PC and reformatted it so now I must use a new background


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 29, 2018)

I use wallpaper engine the first wallpaper all the way to the left is animated the middle is static and the third is also animated. This could be considered questionable. So lol



Spoiler


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 6, 2018)

actually accidentally have this as a background
Originally was about to print it out and pin on my PC at work xD


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 8, 2018)

Keeping my stuff organized, like a smart batto I am .u.


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

Repping Rick and Morty over here.


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2018)

Lydia approves of this... and yes i still use win 7.... fuck you


----------



## Sylwings (Feb 26, 2018)

Something with dragons.


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## katalistik (Mar 7, 2018)

Wallpaper Engine Rocks.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jul 24, 2019)

mine's one of those novaskin wallpapers now, where you can implement your miencraft skin.


----------



## Timothy Vyper (Aug 16, 2019)

Here is mine:


----------



## katalistik (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Stuff (Sep 27, 2019)

Here's my Desktop:


----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 2, 2021)

Mine:


----------



## Rayd (Jan 2, 2021)

every time i turn on my pc i get to cry now


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## SnowBorne (Jan 4, 2021)

https://imgur.com/xYnDQj8


----------



## KairanD (Mar 1, 2021)

The cleaner, the better. Pop!OS 20.10.


----------



## rekcerW (Nov 13, 2021)

everytime i minimize something, and those fkn eyeballs pop up, i fall in love lol. god i love that picture


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 14, 2021)




----------

